# Lazer Speedway 2006



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Sunday racing Opening April 30, weather permitting
Open at 8am, racing at 11

These are the Point Series dates for 2006

May 21........June 4..........June 25.........July 9............July 30...........
August 13.........August 27 and Sept. 10

Two drops are allowed

We are looking forward to another fun season :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

has Lazer been repaved? The rumormill has been floating arround that it has been.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Rumor mill?  Yes, we had a new top coat put on at the end of last season.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Have you and Russ ever thought about ditching the boards and using this www.roaddome.com instead? It would certainly be a lot easier on the cars than boards. Only concern would then be someone hitting a corner dot dead on in mod TC and launching into a marshal's head. It would look really cool though!

Tony


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

not my business.. but road dome is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Have you and Russ ever thought about ditching the boards and using this www.roaddome.com instead? It would certainly be a lot easier on the cars than boards. Only concern would then be someone hitting a corner dot dead on in mod TC and launching into a marshal's head. It would look really cool though!
> 
> Tony


The way Lazer has there boards they are already nice and forgiving and Russ makes some killer layouts with them. There have been a few tracks that have had road dome and it was almost the end of the track until they changed to normal boards. All the road dome does is launch cars into the air...not a good thing. Just my 2 cents on what I have seen. 

I'm sorry but seeing a TC hit a marshal's head is not very cool. I've seen accidents happen with r/c cars and as much as they are toys they can still do some serious damage.

Brian


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Road Rails/Domes, not good............... my $0.02


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

We had the system at screwz for a while, all it did was launch you into oncoming traffic in the next lane...head on! WAY MORE DAMAGE!


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Have you and Russ ever thought about ditching the boards and using this www.roaddome.com instead? It would certainly be a lot easier on the cars than boards. Only concern would then be someone hitting a corner dot dead on in mod TC and launching into a marshal's head. It would look really cool though!
> 
> Tony



Tony. As the others said Road Dome looks cool if Matt Francis or Kinwald are running on it, But not for club racing. Road dome is used primarily for tracks that are not permanet so they can be set up and torn down with ease.

A lot of thought have gone into the design of the boards we use. The set up we currently use alows for smooth turns and a nice flowing track layout. With the flexability to change the track layout and not have to buy new boards. Most 2x4 track layouts have 90deg corners and hard corners ours does not. The end of the boards that hang out have "flappers" on them they alow you to come close to the end of the board and give you a warning if you are cutting it close, with out breaking stuff. The boards are also weighted not attached to the ground so they are foregiving a little when they are hit.

One change everyone will like is the boards are gonna be white this year. On the new Black surface the old timers will love it. (sorry Ken  )


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmmmm, maybe I will try and make it out a little more often this year. Hi Leslie :wave:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

White boards...YES!

Another couple of weeks and we can start up the F1 thread again. Dibs on Midland...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Fred B said:


> White boards...YES!
> 
> Another couple of weeks and we can start up the F1 thread again. Dibs on Midland...


Going for the bottom of the barrel again...I do believe it will be a tough fight for the celler between Tora Rorsa (ummm ok Red Bull 2) and Midland. I think Super Aguri F1 with the 02 Arrows chassis well beat them. 


That is awsome about the white boards. The place is going to look totally brand new.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The Super Aguri will be slowest of the slow until the new car is out...


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I personally think the new McLaren 'Chrome' paint is the cats meow. I call dibs! Rumor is that it cost McLaren a small fortune to paint the cars like that.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh yeah, Hi Russ, Hi Leslie. Haven't run into you guys in awhile! Can't wait for warm weather, I can almost smell them dogs now!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

OK! white boards, black track, yellow car...... anybody see a transmitter?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Dish, Randy & all you guys! Spring is just around the corner...


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

kenb said:


> OK! white boards, black track, yellow car...... anybody see a transmitter?


Huh???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Punk... I think it has to do something with loosing your memory as you get older. I could be wrong.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kenb said:


> OK! white boards, black track, yellow car...... anybody see a transmitter?


Ken,

Silver Transmitter it sparkles in the sun.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I'll reflect on that, maybe a glimmer of hope


----------



## T-bone (Feb 6, 2002)

Fred you have a pm.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

When is the first race?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Lazer Lady said:


> Sunday racing Opening April 30, weather permitting
> Open at 8am, racing at 11
> 
> These are the Point Series dates for 2006
> ...


Here's the first post of the thread...


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Yea, what Fred said...plus we race every Sunday except July 2, weather permitting.





beerbarron said:



> When is the first race?


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

im tired of waiting its supposed to be like 50 this weekend LETS RACE


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Hey everyone, good to see a Lazer thread on here. To DISH and FredB, are we going to make this or RCXXX the official home of Lazer F1 banter? And is there going to be a Lazer F1 this year? The dialog seems scarce at best so far, or am I jumping the gun? Also how many nitro drivers will there be this year? I am planning on doing nitro again this year, but I want to have more than 1 or 2 people to race with. :wave:


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

I am starting to get a little ichy for some outdoor racing. I think maybe I will definately make it out to Lazer more this year. Set up the canopy, sit back, eat some hot dogs and maybe make a few laps.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We hope you will Randy


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

BPSHADOW said:


> Hey everyone, good to see a Lazer thread on here. To DISH and FredB, are we going to make this or RCXXX the official home of Lazer F1 banter? And is there going to be a Lazer F1 this year? The dialog seems scarce at best so far, or am I jumping the gun? Also how many nitro drivers will there be this year? I am planning on doing nitro again this year, but I want to have more than 1 or 2 people to race with. :wave:


RCxxx is a banned site at work so you won't see me there. It's probably best to start a thread on here so I'll do that after my morning meetings.

I will be running more nitro this year and there may even be a new car in the works...


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Surprise !*

We are happy to announce that starting this season you will be able to use your personal transponders here at Lazer !! We also have a Spektrum telemetry lap timing trigger that goes down on the track


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*lazer*

:thumbsup: We will also have 20 red house transponders, if you don't have a personal you are hooked up.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*Alycat*

Anybody that is coming to the April 30 race know anything about ALYCAT software?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Lazer Guy said:


> Anybody that is coming to the April 30 race know anything about ALYCAT software?


I believe Rich Chang is the expert with that program....Brokeback where you at?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow... Outdoor Onroad time already... 
Not sure If I am going to be able to run the point series this year.. But I will come out and have some fun.
My son bought a house that needs a LOT of work...
I have been there 7 days a week since we stopped racing at Washtenaw.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Well Dan, you've got a month to get it all finished up so you can run the points series..  Hurry up!

I am definitely looking forward to hackin T-Bone around a LOT this summer.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hurry up and get it done so you can play  




DJ1978 said:


> Wow... Outdoor Onroad time already...
> Not sure If I am going to be able to run the point series this year.. But I will come out and have some fun.
> My son bought a house that needs a LOT of work...
> I have been there 7 days a week since we stopped racing at Washtenaw.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Will there be any interest in running 1/12 scale on that new surface? Just wondering because it could be a nice class at Lazer with the condition of the new surface. Any thoughts/interests?


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

I would be up for some 12th scale.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

bump to the top just because its LAZER


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Notice: 
If your going to be racing with us & have a personal transponder, you could PM or email us your number, frequency, ability & classes you will be running. It will make it easier for me on race day :thumbsup:


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

6 days until opening day !!! It had better not rain!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

rickardracing said:


> 6 days until opening day !!! It had better not rain!!!


I'm with you on that.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

I just looked at weather.com........50 % chance of rain sunday  But that also means 50% chance of a nice day


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, that's a good sign. It was 60% earlier. Hopefully it keeps going down and we end up with a 72 degree and sunny day for the season opener.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

C'mon, it's Michigan, the weather's easy to predict here! The weatherman just said there's a 100% chance of weather for Sunday.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Well it is looking like the high temp for the day is going to be between 59 and 65 degrees, with windchill of about 55 degrees. If you go by temperature alone means that only T.O. 22's will work or other brand like Sorex for low temps. It will be windy that day, so expect the track to be dusty and/or with debris from the jungle that Russ has around the track. It says 60% chance of showers in one website and 30% chance in another, but at the end that means nothing until 2 to 4 hours prior to start racing here in Michigan.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Opening day is always iffy in this state but we can hope for the best. The new surface is working very well even when it's cold.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Russ...did you re-pave or re-seal the track?

Randy


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Re-seal


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I'm disapointed at having to mis opening day! Maybe next week
Ken


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

great day at Lazer as usual Russ and Leslie thamks for a wonderful place to race


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I miss all you guys... Still working on the son's house.... Will it ever end??


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Dan you have been racing with us sense you started racing, so come on man hurry up .I mean who are we gonna pick on if you don't come out and play with us :tongue:


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Russ, it looks like there are plenty of targets to pick on this year!


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

perez1410 said:


> Russ, it looks like there are plenty of targets to pick on this year!


You ain't kidding...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*new class*

I would like your opinions on a new class the will include lipo battery's or brushless motors, it seems that if people don't have them thy don't want to compete with them. this is not a mod class ,the people in this class will make the rules for it.There will be a point series for it if there are 8 cars. I would like someone in this class to over see it .


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

well,seems to me, you can have two different flavors, Unlimited "Run what you brung!" like the old days oval brushless trucks, or you can have a limited class just like the others. For brushless motors I kind (obviously) of like the 4300 motor, It was suposed to be stock but is much more like a 19 turn. or you can have "mod" for any motor. with the batery of the month club and the new super high volt 4200's coming soon, It would make sense to say "nominal 8.4 volt battery" rather than start the no limits thing. On the laser track I think a fun class might be touring car. brushless motor 8.4v max battery and a weight? (also I like rubber tires... more of an equaliser for the variety of motors out there)
Ken

ps to many conflicts this summer to be there all the time but we could talk about this this sunday


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

kenb said:


> ps to many conflicts this summer to be there all the time but we could talk about this this sunday


I hope by conflicts you mean in your personal life, not at the track.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Good Heavens!, not at the track!, thats where fun happens (if you don't take this HOBBY too SERIOUSLY)
Brian is buying a house that needs work (hear an echo?) I am redoing parts of my house, Keith bought a house and is getting married this summer, photo buisiness is getting buisier, Airplane nats are coming, woodcrafters is getting near and I'm not ready..... what else?, oh yeah I got my car ready for "brushless 8.5 volt" or whatever it turns out to be 
Ken


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

I think the rules thing is going to far many people want to race different places and if I or anyone else has to buy this tire,motor,batt....etc to come play at a club level it makes me want to stay away and run where there are a set of rules in general.

a 19 turn class and standards were est. in the hobby if all motors are what we call ROAR legal which I dont think a quad mag motor is you should be able to run what you want in that class THE FAST GUYS WILL STILL BE FAST AND THE SLOW GUYS WILL STILL WANT TO BE THATS WHY WE QUALIFY AND SORT IT OUT. 
My integy motor will not win the series if I am in the B-MAIN all year


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*19 turn*

The 19 turn class here was set up 2 year ago by the racers ,Thy what'd a class that was fast and cheep so it was 1 motor and 1 tire making it car set up brush and spring the only variables . The motor of the mouth thing can be expensive , tires the same thing . This year it was opened up a little ,3 motors 2 tires . I think that will go back to 1 motor next year, but that is up to the racers. When you open things up a little it's never enough for some people and that is not what the racers were trying to accomplish . I think it;s a good class with a level playing field for everyone.
The stock class is any stock 27 turn 24 degree motor and any rubber tire .


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

"a 19 turn class and standards were est. in the hobby if all motors are what we call ROAR legal which I dont think a quad mag motor is you should be able to run what you want in that class THE FAST GUYS WILL STILL BE FAST AND THE SLOW GUYS WILL STILL WANT TO BE THATS WHY WE QUALIFY AND SORT IT OUT. 
My integy motor will not win the series if I am in the B-MAIN all year"

If a guy is going to complain about what is legal and not legal according to Roar rules they should not put in their comments that they are running a illegal motor themselves. The integy motor that you meantion in your comment was not approved by Roar because of the single individual mounting holes in the end of the can. So integy stopped making that motor. So if you want to complain about illegal motors buy a fixed timing 19 turn Roar legal motor and then cry about the other motors being illegal...then you will have a reason to quote Roar rules.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess its like beating a dead horse in this sport either you go by the top 3 racers in a group or just play golf 

my post said IF they are what we call ROAR legal read before you post please never said mine was ROAR legal thats just a guideline 

and I dont have a integy motor myself but I guess I hit a nerve there cookie


RELAX THE RULES ARE SET AND ALL WILL FOLLOW BUT...........AS STATED NEXT YEAR WILL BE MORE CLEAR we hope 

SUGGESTION:
last race hand out the choices for the following year and keep a civil debate going on here and only here to keep all informed then this will not happen (in theory) some things will be old and new will come out but keep the thread up to date and it will work out 


Lazer is just plain fun and should be that not he said she said from noone (even my self) sorry if my comments are maybe taken the wrong way just typed what was on my mind and thats me like it or not!!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

At the moment, the only ROAR approved 19 turns are the Chameleon 2 and the Komodo Dragon.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

kevinm said:


> At the moment, the only ROAR approved 19 turns are the Chameleon 2 and the Komodo Dragon.



Keven is right about the two legal motors, the cameleon 2 and the Komodo Dragon. My complaint was alot of people started throwing around other motors into the mix. Cleveland started a mess awhile back when their 19t class was adjustable timeing motors. They are not sanctioned by ROAR, and that's ok. But they're adjustable timeing motors caused alot of problems at club levels, because alot of guys were trying to run the legal 19t motors. Because the guys kept calling them spec motors. They are not, because they have adustable timeing. A spec motor is a two magnet-non adjustable lay down brush with a determined wire gage by ROAR. That's what a spec motor is in a nut shell. Anything else is just a mod. :wave:


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

if your running at cleveland and worried about my motor at lazer shame on you I race for fun

not sponsers


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Forever stirring the pot. Why would you lock into ROAR rules at the club level? It is not a ROAR sanctioned track or series. Dont get me wrong , ROAR rules are a good starting point, but very few of us are ROAR members, if you want to be sanctioned, I will create a sanctioning body and you can pony up $40.00 a year for me to tell you what to do. The whole Reedy thing started with F1. The Reedy motors proved to be very even, plenty fast, and most of us were able to make 1 motor last the whole season.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

funai said:


> if your running at cleveland and worried about my motor at lazer shame on you I race for fun
> 
> not sponsers



Not worried about your motor, made my comment because of all the whineing and crying about 19t at Lazer. If it was up to me it would be limited to the two 19t motors that are ROAR legal before the first points race and that  would be it. You will find out who the loyal Lazer racers are and if the rest do'nt like it, they can go somewhere else and race. As far as I am concerned, I do'nt care what 19t motor you run, I have always felt that the sprain of the track for traction should be more improved, because if you come to a track where I have anything to do with the traction, you will not have any complaint about getting hooked up. As far as all the motor confustion it should have be should have been solved before the season started and not worrying about it now.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

was not a ROAR thing but that is a guide for our hobby in most cases was just a point 

the rules have been set I will live with them just like the rest will

and look what happened to f-1

guys just for once accept someones opinion and go on


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

cookie said:


> Not worried about your motor, made my comment because of all the whineing and crying about 19t at Lazer. If it was up to me it would be limited to the two 19t motors that are ROAR legal before the first points race and that  would be it. You will find out who the loyal Lazer racers are and if the rest do'nt like it, they can go somewhere else and race. As far as I am concerned, I do'nt care what 19t motor you run, I have always felt that the sprain of the track for traction should be more improved, because if you come to a track where I have anything to do with the traction, you will not have any complaint about getting hooked up. As far as all the motor confustion it should have be should have been solved before the season started and not worrying about it now.


TOTALLY AGREED WITH THIS STATEMENT


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

This is all good input............ and I thank you for it . It's all good reading and will be taken in the right context............. So on with the show guys :hat:


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Who says there isn't enough time. The points series hasn't started. Everybody should go out and buy each one of the three motors proposed and both set of tires brands. Run them all the first day and decide what you want to run as a group. That would be very economical and it will stop all the discussion/controversy.

What about everybody running mabuchi motors instead of the 19 Turn! That will be more exciting than watching grass grow!!!

It should be a good season and point series. I am hoping I can make it to all of them.....


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

A!! ya !!!! there is time enough for that, and when you have them all you can take the brush hood from one and the can from another and the armature from the last one and make a Checkreedameluion. WOW and I have to teck that thing :freak:


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

The Checkreedameluion could technically still be legal!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Lazer Guy said:


> A!! ya !!!! there is time enough for that, and when you have them all you can take the brush hood from one and the can from another and the armature from the last one and make a Checkreedameluion. WOW and I have to teck that thing :freak:


CP arm and reedy arm were designed by the same company, sagami. One has a large comm and one small. The CP arm is out of a blue can atlas motor. They are both Hemi wound and both are 18.5 turn motors. It would be nice to see what a C2 arm would turn in a CP can and vice versa.

The shorter laminations on the KD would make it the motor of choice for anyone but it isn't one of the 3. Just remember for those who get a KD, gear it like a stock motor or it will never top out. It gets a little warm at a 1.00"-1.03" rollout at CEFX, but it runs like a 12T. I roll a C2 at 1.18", a CP at 1.21", a reedy at 1.25" and a Integy at 1.20".

Tim


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

funai said:


> was not a ROAR thing but that is a guide for our hobby in most cases was just a point
> 
> the rules have been set I will live with them just like the rest will
> 
> ...


 First of all, I dont know who you are, but you obviously dont know jack! 
What happened in F1 was we had the best season in the 3 years that the class has been in existence. Between the spec batteries and the Reedy 19"s the playing field was very level. There were 5 or 6 guys that were capable of winning on any Sunday. And guess what? we're doing the same thing this year and it will be awsome.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

That is true, the best season we had was last one where we used the Reedy 19T and spec batteries, all with same gearing and one brand of tires with two compounds. It was awesome leveling the playing field. 

If I remembered correctly, that was also the intent for the 19T sedan class. Level the playing field with one motor one tire rule and it was great. We will get a chance to repeat that next year. For this year, lets have as much fun as we can with what has been decided.

I am also working on the rules for the experimental class too....4300 Brushless motors and 19T motors, NiMh and Lipos allowed....etc....


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

I was looking at brushless last night. If nitro doesnt materialize I will run experimental. I may start out with a 19T/NiMh combo, but I will be brushless by mid season. Looking forward to it


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

who's jack


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

funai said:


> and look what happened to f-1


Last time I checked there wasn't any complaining from the F1 group and we have more "spec" than 19 turn could dream of. It's hard to complain when everyone has the same stuff. It's really easy to complain when everything's left open.

The cost was braught up when we were deciding on the motor rules at the track. It's funny that someone complains about the cost of racing (not the cost at Lazer) but wants to open things up to the point that you could spend a couple hundred dollars finding the fastest 19 turn out that month.

In the end, the "agreement" that we had last year didn't work. This has been a pain this year so it's looking like we're going to have to come up with a set of rules at the end of the year and hope that the motors and tires will even work or be availavle the next season.

An open class would be a joke. I can think of about $300 worth of tires and inserts that I would like to try along with about 5 motors to test. Add it up...


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Brad,

I would be willing to run a brushless class. Maybe we can see if they were the same speed as the nitro cars. Could be a combination of classes like ALMS so that it's not another class to add to the heat board.

Finished 95% of my gas car last night so I'll be running it at the next race. I even have a 25-42 2nd gear to run on the 4 stroker. Might even keep up with the 12's on the straight.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

So if the "experimental" class is open to ANY motor then its just mod with lipos allowed? If its a 4300 spec class. what about the other brushles motors I know people own, would a "spec" brushless class be worth having? (would at least 3 enter on non-points days?)
Would 3 enter a Experimental brushless only class? (8.4 volt, rubber tire, any brushless motor)
Is there more than 2 interested at all? Kevin? BP (maybe later) Carlos( rules that fit your stuff too???????)


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

It would seem that the "experimenal class" would want to keep 19t or what ever brushless is comparible to 19t. If you want to run Mod then run Mod. But still maintain some flexability.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

I was looking at the LRP system, word on the street is that the Reedy Neo that comes with it is pretty fast, however they have 4 different motors , which one is the closest to 4300/19t? It is experimental, so is parity the object?
I would say for tires ANY premount would be good, that takes the insert game out of the equation. 
Combining nitro and brushless could be interesting as both have their strengths and weaknesses


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Parity would be nice, you don't want to have some crazy fast car hitting you from behind. The "any" premount could be a cool thing to add. So you don't have the thing Fred mentioned with 20 diffrent tires and 40 diffrent inserts.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I have too many classes to run already so I really don't care much about what to run. I just know that the Nitro class has been a little weak so far this year (probably the weather is a little cool) and it would be nice to add some cars. I'll be running gas as long as there's a heat of them.

I don't think there's a 4300 equivelent with the Reedy stuff. From what I'm hearing the 1 star is a 8.5 turn (similar to the 5800 Novak) and the 4300 is a 10.5 turn.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

If you want to run the LRP controller it works with the novak motors, or maybe justs say, 5800/4300/neo1??? who does that leave out?? carlos had a novak? kevin has a novak? (I dont think any of these motors are up to nitro speeds) I think the hotter novak motors would compare with nitro (for 5 min)
Ken


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The lap times for Nitro won't be all that far off from the 19 turn guys. I was only a couple tenths faster last year in nitro compared to 19.

Whatever you guys decide is fine by me. Might even switch between nitro and this class on the non points days.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

The weather is looking very iffy for this Sunday 5/14. So far they are saying 70% cnance of rain. I will post a weather report at about 6:30 on Sunday morning.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

There will be no F1 batteries if you guys run this Sunday. Skipping Mother's day would be a bad thing for me...


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Fred B said:


> The lap times for Nitro won't be all that far off from the 19 turn guys. I was only a couple tenths faster last year in nitro compared to 19.
> 
> Whatever you guys decide is fine by me. Might even switch between nitro and this class on the non points days.


 Then 4300/5800/neo1 should be comfortable together with nitro on the track? ok with me
Ken

sounds like 2 weeks to try.might run roofed if I get enough points on saturday, and home early sunday


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Wassup Brad, I'm back from a rainy Mackinac Island. Didja get the F1 bodies?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Since I'm responding to 2 or 3 previous posts, this must be my 4 or 6 cents worth...

On Nitro/mod electric combined: I ran a 5800 (on foam tires) last year once with the nitro guys, and finished about 1/2 lap behind the winner (either Fred or Rich, I forget which). The 4300 might turn similar lap times, but will get rear-ended on the straightaways. The 6.5 or 5.5 should be able to keep up with no problem, maybe even the 7.5. The layout of Lazer seems to take away much of the horsepower advantage of the nitro cars.

Reedy brushless: Fred is correct. Reedy doesn't yet make a Novak 4300 equivalent, the mildest one they make is an 8.5 turn (i.e. Novak 5800), which is roughly equivalent to a 14 turn.

19-turn class: Do whatever you want to for rules. I'll probably only run 19T on non-points days with my illegal motor with 3 funny colored wires on it (if you let me). Unless someone can convince me that one of the "legal" motors will run for several weeks with no maintenance and no performance loss.

On a related subject, can anyone tell me where to buy Take-Off tires, or better yet where my local hobby shop can get them? We tried to find them on the web, and one website said they came from Schumacher, but we couldn't find them at Schumacher's website.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

I am bringing Take offs on the first points race day. I have not received the shipment yet. It should have been here by now.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

I am bringing Take offs on the first points race day. I have not received the shipment yet. It should have been here by now. 
which ones carlos????


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

22's, 27's and 32's.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

cool how much????


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks Kevin
That was my impression from limited experience with brushless, The 4300 seemes to slow to be a good nitro match .. at least how I remember freds cars!! The 6.5 feels like a nitro car! so I guess it depends on where we fit and who shows up! on a big day (points) maybe some brushless with nitro iff the "experimental" class is not big enough, and maybe blend in with 19 on lower turnout days with 4300. 
I just want to play with my car and run brushless, myself I realy dont care about standings and points or trophies, just want to chase others around the track and work chasssis setups. Its the most fun in a group thats all similar speed.
Ken


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Ken,
You and I would probably be pretty even if I was running my nitro car. It is fast, but not as hooked up as Fred. I have been working on it but I have no idea what it will be like on the new surface. Lets just try it and see. I will be buying a brushless setup in the very near future. It will probably be the LRP setup, but if the Novak motor is compatible with the LRP controller then maybe I will get a 4300 as well. There are alot of ifs with me right now so be patient.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Ken you mentioned 8.4 volt and that got me thinking, what did you mean by that ?????


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Either 7 cells, or a LiPo. LiPo's peak at 4.2 volts per cell. They're 7.4 volts nominal, but they're actually 8.4 when you peak it.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I've got this old dusty AVEOX 1409/2y that will run on 7 cells minimum, and it will fits in my pro4 with a little work. It's about the same as a good 13 turn and may keep up with the gas cars on the straightaway so that might be fun .


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its raining, its pouring, the old man is snoring  

Looks like we are rained out for today. Best wishes to all the Mom's who put up with your racing habit, I hope they truly enjoy your servitude today :thumbsup: 
See you for the Points race next Sunday !!!!!!!


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Either 7 cells, or a LiPo. LiPo's peak at 4.2 volts per cell. They're 7.4 volts nominal, but they're actually 8.4 when you peak it.


So if the rule was 8.4v peak. We would have to run around and check everyones charger? I don't think that was what he was talking about.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

lazerpunk said:


> So if the rule was 8.4v peak. We would have to run around and check everyones charger? I don't think that was what he was talking about.


We discussed it further today at CEFX and that is exactly what he was talking about. For NiMH to really be equal to LiPo's in power, it needs to be a 7 cell pack.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Tony
Thats not peak volts, thats nominal volts. a fully charged 6 cell pack is over 8.4 volts it just doesent stay there long, its nominal voltage is 7.2 volts. 
this voltage is easy to measure after the run. even if you dump, in a few minutes the pack will read 7.2 volts for 6 cell 8.4 volts for 7 cell (give or take 0.1)
A lipo 2 cell is 8.4 volts charged, 7.4 nomonal at end of run and 5.6 if you killed it (fatal) so the normal operating average voltage is about 0.2 volts higher than NIMH
The new Lipos have more punch than nimh as well as being lighter, and so many feel that the 7th cell restores parity
These rules are being adopted for electric airplane competition in classes that formerly specified cell count as well, voltage to be measured at any time there is doubt (mysterious shrink wrapped packs and extroardinary performance, protests etc.)
Ken


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Ok guys/gals the suggested rules are looking something like this for the Experimental class:


Motors:
19T Fixed Timing
Novak 4300
Novak 5800 ("Sporstman settings on Super Sport ESC")
Neo One - 1 Star ("Sportsman Setting on LRP Sphere")


Batteries:
Lipo 7.4 V packs
NiMh 6 Cell packs

Tires:
Take Offs Pre-Mounted 22's, 27's and 32's


Weight:
Minimum 54 oz. with Transponder

Bodies:
Sedan or Coupe


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

There's no sportsman setting on the GTB or Sphere Competition.

Should be interesting.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

That is correct. The GTB and Sphere Competition ESC's don't have that sportsman setting, only the Novak Super Sport and LRP Sphere have it. Perhaps if you have the GTB or the Sphere Competition, you then should run the 4300 motor. If you have the 5800 motor or Neo One 1Star,then you can run with the Super sport or the original Sphere. What do you think?


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Isnt this supposed to be "experimental"? Then why are we trying to limit what can run and what cant? You are going to be limited by traction anyways, so what difference does it make what motor you run? Im not trying to have a bad attitude about it, but we are headed for the same bickering that 19T wa at a week ago.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

All I was trying to do is have some level of parity in the experimental class. Also it is a first cut. I was thinking that we can add the rest of the Neo One motors as well as the 7.5, 6.5, 5.5 and 4.5 motors in the mix but to keep similar power to weight ratio, we would add weight to the vehicles that end up using the heavy duty motors. That way the power to weight ratio stays the same. I am working on some proposed weight figures. That is all Brad. Not to make it a complete open class, but have some level of parity. I understand it would not be a spec class, but got to put some bounds around it, don't you think?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

If you alow lipo's but only 6 cells you are making it an lipo class. if you allow 7 nimh and lipos its an experiment. we already know that This years lipos are going to be faster than a 6cell nimh. seems like there are enough tightly regulated classes already, how about a bit more flex? I just want to run a brushless, mod or experimental I dont care, but I dont want to buy MORE new stuff to do it

Ken


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I just don't see a reason to have "parity" in an experimental class. I don't mind limiting the motors to the ones mentioned but other than that, all bets are off. This is a class where people shouldn't care if they're being lapped. All we should care about is trying something new and experimenting with new motor/battery combinations.

Adding weight will just make the cars easier to break and get stuff hot.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Great! At least we are talking about it. Just needed to bounce off the ideas. I am game with all same minimum weight. Motors as listed and anything else open. 7 NiMh Cells and Lipo OK in the class. Is this ok with the rest of you guys. 

Can you guys list the brushless systems you have or planning to have? 
I have the Novak 5800 and 19T motors, and plan running Lipo 7.4.
I will stick with the premounted tires for me just because I have them and have access to them. I was curious about the new brushless systems from both Novak and LRP, so I may venture into those later in the season just for fun and testing them.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I think parity should be one thing to keep in mind in this class.
It might be necessary to have two class's . One could be an open class more like mod . Any adjustable timing motor, up to 7 cells , brush-less , lipo or any combination of them. Then everybody would have a class to fall into. 
This will not be easy and will take time to tweak things but we need to start somplace and see what works the best.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a GTB 5.5 and am going to be picking up a 4300 motor probably this week. As far as tires, I have 27's, RP30's and some asphalt foams I'm wanting to try. Probably going to run the foams for now just to "experiment" with them. Check the wear characteristics, durability, traction, etc... Since y'all are going to be running LiPo's, I think I'll just play with the 5.5 and see what I can break. 

Tony


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Even though we might get enough interest to run for points, the whole point of this class is to figure out what works and what doesn't. I will probably not invest in Lipos this year, I want to see where the technology is going. I will go brushless and I will probably run 6cells because that is what I have. Will I be competitive? I dont know. What I am banking on is that the combo I am tallking about is very drivable. I really think that we should run a couple of races and then see if rules need to be instituted. Are we still planning on mixing nitro and brushless or are they 2 classes again?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It may make a difference how many are in for this and we rely wont no that for a couple points races maybe longer, it might build up as we go along, Just don't be in a hurry we have all the time we need to make it work out


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hi guys
At the moment I have a GTB 5.5 and a 4300 motor, Lots of takeof 27's and one foam set. I wil probably have a lipo batery later in the season but not today. if I am in everyones way I could add a cell but would prefer to just get a lipo instead, (will use it for airplanes too, whow! finaly able to use the same pack! woho!!) running for fun with nitro or wherever we can fit is what I'm up for, no points.
Ken


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

As far as I am concern, this could be a no points class since there wouldn't be such parity across. People will experiment in the class and that is the whole point. See what works and what doesn't. I want to run this one for fun.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, I just want to see how well the car will work with foams and a sports car body. I'm not real concerned about points in any class. It's not like I'm going to be in the running for first anyway.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I don't know how often I will make the 2+ hour trip there, but I'd like to run the Novak 5.5 on foam tires, especially if we're mixed in with nitro cars. I wear out rubber tires fast enough with a 19-turn. I don't plan on buying any lipos or adding a 7th cell. (My TC4FT doesn't have room for it anyway.)


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

It looks like at least 6 of us are interested in this class. By the time the first points race starts we may have over 10 people, creating a second heat! Sweat if we can pull this one off.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Well Carlos, I doubt if we'll be sweating much on sunday, might only hit 70 degrees...  However, it will definitely be sweet if we can have 10+ people in the class. Glad to see I won't be the only one running a 5.5 on foamies. Maybe it could be a points class after all?

Tony


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

If you have at leat 8 car avg. It will be a points class for the season.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool, thanks Greg.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Anybody know how big a cubit is, and why i just saw 2 spider,2 ants, 2 birds go by?


Seriously now we need a dry track!!
Ken


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Latest forecast for Sunday... Partly Cloudy, high 66 and Low 45.
Only 10% chance of precipitation.

Sounds great.

I will have Take Offs 27, 32 and 22 for sale at the track for $28 the set of four, premounted.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

perez1410 said:


> I will have Take Offs 27, 32 and 22 for sale at the track for $28 the set of four, premounted.


WOW !!!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

kenb said:


> Anybody know how big a cubit is, and why i just saw 2 spider,2 ants, 2 birds go by?
> 
> 
> Seriously now we need a dry track!!
> Ken


*45.72 centimeters*

Can't answer the 2x2 question though.

Rain should be stopping soon, so their trek will be in vain.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Rainday..er... Tim, you going out this weekend or are you going to continue to get the carpet practice in for Vegas?

Tony


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Hey Rainday..er... Tim, you going out this weekend or are you going to continue to get the carpet practice in for Vegas?
> 
> Tony


Practice... Practice... Practice...

Where were you tonight? Dave brought a body for ya.

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Figures... lol My nurse had to come out a day early and got here at like 2... would have just been a pain in the rectum to get there..

See ya saturday possibly.

Tony


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Where's your priorities at Tony? Racing or your health.. geez!! LOL!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

This year you will be tech'd at sign-up and again after each race. Any car not on the tech table after your race will be disqualified, ( only at the points races ) 
We will be voting on a # of things at the drivers meeting at 10:30 
I know there has been alot of misunderstanding's this year and I am sorry about that . It's much easier if I just make the rules. The hardest way to do it is to let the racers make the rules, but that is how I think it should be done. 
Should I spray the track?

Russ


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I would wait and see what the weather looks like to decide on wether or not to spray the track. If it's going to be sunny and hot then spray the track. If it's going to be cool then I would say don't spray it.

I think that we should try a week without spraying to see how it goes.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with Fred Don't spray it this weekend. Lets give it a try.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey punkyboy! Your vote does not count!


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Neither will your transponder, when the marshal is holding whats left of your car after you nail the board on the first turn.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

:lol: You guys crack me up!


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I say you should spray every other turn, on the third monday of each month, but only during every third leap year.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

lazerpunk said:


> Neither will your transponder, when the marshal is holding whats left of your car after you nail the board on the first turn.


That will be after I take you out in the starting line for being slow and creating traffic from the beginning of the race.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Well at leat you can admit that I'm gonna out qualify you. 

That's a start.

"I'm not just a client, I'm the founder" Quote from Carlos in his TV ad for his 12 step program for slow drivers.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

lazerpunk said:


> Well at least you can admit that I'm gonna out qualify you.


_Is that a challenge? If so, I'm up for the challenge! _

_If I end up outqualifying you, I don't want to hear any excuses of any kind!_


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't give excuses, I give results!!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*radio*

Just a reminder to bring a radio for your pit so you can hear the race, we will be broadcasting on 106.9 FM. Thank you and see you tomorrow


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Woohoo!! Experimental class is an absolute blast! Those were some super fast cars...

Great day of racing at Lazer today guys. Thanks Russ and Leslie.

Tony


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Carlos gets the award for doing the most for the least money, Jeff for the worst "Cooked" motor, I get the dummy award for not checking my car over for the mains! all in all it seems to me that my 5.5 was a bit over-kill for the available traction, Stock and lipo did much better than I would have guessed, and Freds 4 stroke is too cool!
Ken

PS I dont think we got significantly better laps than 19 but the loong straight is so much fun with speed!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

I have to agree with you Ken. When your electric car motors right past the nitro guys with 2 speeds on the straight, it's a slight bit excessive. But, oh my god was that ever fun. I'm going to put an asphalt setup on the car for next time so I can actually turn! 

Russ, can I come live with you guys for the summer so I can go out and play on the track every day?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I think I went faster with my F1 than I went with the nitro car.

I'll have some spare parts for the exhaust and a 2 speed that works properly for the next race.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Matched 3800 Nimh Battery Pack ... $70

Novak Velociti 5.5 Brushless System ... $235

Associated TC4FT Touring Car ... $350

"Bump-Drafting" a Nitro Car 2/3 of the way down the straightaway ... *PRICELESS!*


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Points*

Make sure you check out the laps/time between Stock, 19Turn and Experimental, very interesting. 

Points are awarded straight up, 100, 99, 98, etc and TQ in each class gets +1 point. 
I keep all the sheets for each Points race if there is ever anything you feel is wrong, you will be able to look back at it. 

STOCK SEDAN A 

Brett K 20/5:14 
Chuck 20/5:15 TQ 
James Raupp 19/5:00 
Jason Powell 19/5:10 
Josh Short 19/5:11 
Steve Devine 19/5:13 
Ben Czinski 19/5:14 
Greg J 18/5:01 
Beau K 18/5:08 
Brian Line 18/5:12 

STOCK SEDAN B 

Dustin Olds 19/5:13 
Memo 18/5:01 
Carlos 18/5:02 
Darrell Scott 18/5:11 
Brandon Lincoln 18/5:17 
Bill Luther 17/5:07 
OSD 13/3:56 
John Swider 19/5:08 DQ 
TBone 18/4:52-DQ 

STOCK SEDAN C 

Dustin VanNest 16/5:01 
Bob Coleman 16/5:08 
Sweet Roll 16/5:12 
Roxy 16/5:16 
Mike Valentine 16/5:16 
Lew Buko 16/5:20 
Jeston Sheldon 15/5:02 
Madison J 15/5:17 
Ty White 13/4:18 
John Stubbs 3/0:51 

STOCK SEDAN D 

Tony White 17/ unknown Transponder quit counting 
Mike Sheldon 16/5:16 
Nick Discher 15/5:10 
Kevin Wolf 11/4:58 
Garrett Sheldon 8/2:47 
Sean Hansel DNS 

19 TURN SEDAN 

Kinwaldo 20/5:02 
Dish 20/5:05 
Brett K 20/5:15 
Dustin O 19/5:09 
OSD 18/5:11 
Fred B 15/3:49- TQ 
Jon Ferman 10/2:44 
Noah 9/2:24 
Josh Short 2/0:26 
TBone DNS 

Experimental 

Jeff Cook 20/5:16 -TQ
Carlos 18/5:00 
Brad Palmer 18/5:11 
Kevin Marcy 18/5:17 
Tony White 17/5:12 
Ken Bates 3/0:41 

STOCK TRUCK 

Mike Sheldon 13/5:12 -TQ
Kevin Wolf 12/5:27 
Megan Sheldon 10/5:20 
Garrett Sheldon 5/2:11 

Formula One 

Fred 38/10:17.66 
Dish 37/10:00.98 -TQ
Derek 37/ 10:35.94 
Carlos 35/10:09.45 
Brad P 35/10:22.90 
Memo 30/10:21.87 
James R 27/ 8:60.61
_________________


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

three questions. are we runnig this sunday the 28th? does the lap counting system count personals? do you guys have availible power? ac hookup? 

thanks
Zac


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Three answers... Yes, yes and yes.

See ya Sunday!

Tony


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

sweet see ya guys sunday!

Zac


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We open at 8, racing starts about 11 or so , see ya Sunday.
I will not be spraying the track Sunday , but I have it if we need it.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Great day of racing today guys! I was actually on a 19 lap pace in the main until I got into some traffic. Had an absolute blast. Thanks Russ and Leslie!

Tony


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes it was a very good day, you were look en good out there Tony every race you get faster. Thanks for coming out and we are glad you had good time.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for great day of racing Russ and Leslie. hope to be out next saturday for the points race

thanks again
Zac


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Zac, the points race is Sunday not Saturday See ya then..


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh man... I missed the first points race...now I may be missing the second one. What a terrific start to the outdoor season!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

So Randy, been sleeping in or what?? You're using your two drops early in the season  
Hope to see ya soon


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you Zac, it was nice to meet you, I'm glad you came out.
Randy there are lots more races left. We are always glad to see you.
Russ


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Any results from this past weekend?

inquiring minds wanna know.

Tim


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

I am definately going to try and make it this weekend. I have been working alot at my new job so all the stuff I usually get done during the week in between the rain drops now gets done on the weekends. But....at least I am working.... and in plastic injection molds, that's a tough thing too do.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Well we had 6 heats, 3 stock, 1- 19 turn ,1 exp. and 1- f1. Dwight did 14.6 James ran 14.9 . James and Greg got 20 laps in stock. The track was 135* and work very well without being sprayed . Dustin fell out of his chair and Roxy stuck her antenna up Mike's noise. :freak: We all had a good time. :hat: Kids don't try this at home, these are all trained stunt people :tongue:


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

now that's what I call a recap....


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds like a circus & all the clowns were here :lol:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Its not raining & the weather report says 20% chance. The ground is wet but hopefully it will dry as the temperature rises
See ya soon......


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Wow what a turn out!!! All I can say is that you are all a bunch of diehard racers.......the day was wonderful & sunny, we had a great time & hope you did too.
The track layout will be changing for the next points race which will be on June 25......I will post the points in the next couple days
Thanks to everyone who came out!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

I stopped out to check it out today and have to say it's a very nice facility. I hope to make it out soon to race with you guys!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, it was nice to see you out there today Scott. Get that T2 together and come on out!

Tony


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

With a little luck and some good weather, i'm going to head out to Lazer this sunday, mother in law is in town saturday so can't hit cefx for the race there. I finally have my tc4 in shape i think, had to scrap some of the factory team stuff to make it more reliable, so should be up for some fun this weekend.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

When the mother in law is in town is the best time to get out of the house and go racing! 

Always good to have some new faces out at Lazer. See ya next weekend!

Tony


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Updated points*

*19 TURN SEDAN* 

Kinwaldo 198 
Dish 198 
Fred B 190 
Brett K 189 
Dustin O 187 
T Bone 186 
Josh Short 184 
OSD 183 
Noah 181 
John Swider 179 
Rocket 101 TQ 
Dwight A 97 
Jason Powell 96 
Jon Ferman 94 
James Raupp 93 
Sean Hansel 86 
Memo 85 

*EXPERIMENTAL* 
Kevin Marcy 198 
Carlos 196 
Jeff Cook 194 tie 
Ken Bates 194 tie 
Tony White 192 
Brad Palmer 190 
Mike Sheets 98 
Bill Luther 95 
Mike Roe 94 


*FORMULA ONE* 

Dish 201 
Fred 199 
Carlos 194 
Brad Palm 193 
Derek 98 
Chris War 97 
Memo 97 
Ben Czinski 95 
James Raupp 94 


This weeks Formula One: 
Dish TQ 20/5:13.02 + 19/5:10.27 = 39/10:23.29 
Fred 19/5:06.78 + 18/5:01.58 = 37/10:08.36 
Carlos 19/5:11.48 + 18/5:08.14 = 37/10:19.62 
Chris W 16/5:08.96 + 16/5:03.73 = 32/10:12.69 
Brad P 14/5:24.30 + 17/5:08.36 = 31/10:32.66 
Ben C 5/1:37.67 + 5/ 3:11.12 = 10/ 4:48.79 

There was no change in Truck points this week, the class was not ran


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*STOCK SEDAN* 

Chuck H 199 
Josh Short 197 
Jason Powell 195 
Brett K 194 
James Raupp 193 
Greg 190 
Steve Devine 188 
Beau K 180 tie 
Carlos 180 tie 
Memo 178 tie 
John Swider 178 tie 
Brian Line 177 
OSD 175 
T Bone 171 
Bill Luther 170 
Brandon L 169 
Darrell Scott 168 
Mike Sheets 163 
Bob Coleman 155 
Sweet Roll 153 
Roxy 151 
Tony White 148 
Madison 143 
Mike V. 142 
Nick Discher 137 
Kevin Wolf 134 
Ben Czinski 94 
Dustin Olds 90 
Mike Norton 87 
Noah 84 
Corey McK 82 
Dustin V 80 
Frank Johnson 79 
Mike Roe 77 
Lew Buko 75 
Jeston Sheldon74 
Ed Celkis 73 
Ty White 72 
Justin Morgan 72 
John Stubbs 71 tie 
Barb Bury 71 tie 
Mike Sheldon 69 
Tom Frei 68 
Garrett S 66 
Sean Hansel 65

Individual points for each race can be viewed at the track. There are 2 drops, so there is still time to get into the series for Points.......

I forgot add:
Top Qualifiers this week were:
Stock Josh Short
Experimental: Kevin Marcy
19 Turn: Rocket
Formula One: Dish


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

ENDURO RACE SERIES
we at blackswamp were thinking of doing an enduro race this summer!

i was thinking about the enduro race. we could do 3 man teams with a three hour race. it could be a three race series btw blackswamp, lazer and cefx. the team would have 3 cars, one car per driver. same body style and paint scheme. stock motors batt. limit at 3800 or 4200 mAh. 

open for discussion. start talkin! 

we at blackswamp are curuios to as if you at lazer would be willing to suppport an enduro race, as well as hold one of the races.
any input is welcomed.


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

What time does the racing get started? I know people show up around 8am, i imagine the racing doesn't still until a bit later than that.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Racing starts at 11. On club days things are a little more relaxed as far as starting time goes...on Points days we have alot of people & like to move along a little faster so we get done around 6/6:30 or so


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

Z.Hallett said:


> ENDURO RACE SERIES
> we at blackswamp were thinking of doing an enduro race this summer!
> 
> i was thinking about the enduro race. we could do 3 man teams with a three hour race. it could be a three race series btw blackswamp, lazer and cefx. the team would have 3 cars, one car per driver. same body style and paint scheme. stock motors batt. limit at 3800 or 4200 mAh.
> ...



Russ? Leslie?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I'M not sure how much interest there is for that. I think only half of the people that say they are actually show up. We are very busy with 5 min. racing this year and nobody has expressed any interest yet, but I will ask them.
Russ


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks Russ. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

:roll:  Man it turned out to be another great and exciting day.Thanks you all for coming out. 37 entires and everything went smoothly, I like it like that.Very relaxing day for everybody.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We have a new layout fore the next 2 points races . This Sunday will be your Chance to get some track time on it before the 25th. There is still a Chance to get in on the points series .


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, I probably will only make the regular club races. Too much to do....too little time during the week.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We will be racing today & hoping to get in a full race before the rain comes......see ya soon!


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

So far it looks as if it will be a nice day sunday. Family commitments. So yet another points race slips by.....


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We miss you...heck with those annoying family functions getting in the way of your racing  Summer is flying by you know.........


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

#3 Points race this Sunday. There is still time to get into the series!
The weather is supposed to be beautiful.......great competition & good fun!
Come on out!!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow what a fun and festive day today at Lazer... 19T was definitely a toss up...


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

You're quite a comic Tony  

Great turnout today, the weather was excellent & as usual, we had alot of fun 
I will get the points done in the next day or two and post them. 

We will be closed next Sunday, July 2 for the 4th of July holiday &
then be open on July 9 for the 4th Points race of this season, see everyone then!!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh by the way... Did y'all hear? Roxy had a dream about me... About her, Dana and me altogether at the same time... I can almost die happy now...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes every thing went well today and it was a lot of fun........Man you 19 turn guys no how to throw a good race and keep things up in the air :devil:


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

So a couple of people used a throw out today(pun most definitely intended). All in all a great day a Lazer, great weather, great food, great racing. Sure things came to a boiling point with a couple of individuals , but it happens from time to time, I hope those parties involved can come to terms with "the incident" and move on. I wanted to say though that if one individual had observed a couple of un -negotiable rules this wouldnt have happened. 
1- No practice in between heats
2- No hot lapping after the straightaway is closed.
It doesnt make the actions of the other party right or acceptable, but these are racing basics observed at every track that I have ever been to. 
I will step down off of the soapbox now 
Good Night- Straightaway is now closed bitches.
:tongue: :wave:


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Oh by the way... Did y'all hear? Roxy had a dream about me... About her, Dana and me altogether at the same time... I can almost die happy now...


Dude keep the humor about projectile touring cars or something. Besides, do you really expect us to believe that?  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I must agree. ...... That should have been handled in a more adult manner, it could have gone allot different then it did. Sure one person used bad judgment but that didn't justify the action that resulted , it was rather shocking to everybody.
Tony you are kidding right.......... she never told me that , I'm jealous.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Nope, not kidding. She came up to me today and told me that in front of T-Bone and Sweetroll and a few others. Granted, the dream was about a canoe trip, but she had a dream about me all the same.  Yeah, I'm special.


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Really Tony, a canoe trip? What kind of canoe?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

One that floats...


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

MAN am I missing a lot of stuff!!!
Glad the weather is cooperating. 
I know the racing is awesome!!


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Yeah Dan, you missed one hell of a show yesterday. That's all I'm gonna say on the subject. If someone else wants to add they can, but I'm staying out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Oh btw, is anyone else having issues with rcracingextreme (ie rcxxx) ?


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Noah, I WILL be there at the next points race to pick up that face plate for my soldering station. I did not forget.....just have'nt been able to make it to the points races. 

Randy


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Ok, cool, no problem. It'll be good to get it out of my pit box though.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Noah, rcxxx is down. Not sure what's going on with that. Been down since yesterday morning from what Stef was saying.

Oh and Roxy might be showing up here soon. I told her this is where we're all hanging til the local board is back up..


----------



## Roxy (Jun 26, 2006)

Yay, found ya! :wave: 

I promise to not get carried away like I did on the rcxxx forum because I know you guys like to talk about all the rc fixing jargon that I don't understand. Plus, Dish made me feel guilty yesterday  

To set the record straight, it's true about the dream I had with Tony, Dana and myself. Dana and I wanted to go canoeing with Tony, but he was scared to come. We eventually got him out there in our little banana shaped canoe and had a giggly time...with ALL our clothes on you perves. 

Had a very lovely and exciting time on Sunday as always. Everyone always makes me feel really welcome. I like points races when everyone can be there. Except where was Lew, Tai, Barb and Frank?? Did you all notice that there was 4 girls racing yesterday! 

Oh yeah, that scene between Brian and Memo was C-R-A-Z-Y! Scared a few of the newbies, but I think they'll be back. What Brad said, basically pay attention at the drivers meetings and respect Russ and Leslie by following the rules. Anybody for a group hug?

Roxy


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds like someone needs to hook up a couple web cams at the track so we can see the on-track and off-track action. 

-Rich


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

That is not a bad idea Rich! Hey are coming out to race with us anytime soon?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm in for the group hug, but only with Roxy and Stef. I don't want any of you guys fondling me or anything.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Ennjay said:


> Oh btw, is anyone else having issues with rcracingextreme (ie rcxxx) ?


Not that I missed that site but they changed their site name from rcxxx to rcracingextreme. It seems to be working now.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> Sounds like someone needs to hook up a couple web cams at the track so we can see the on-track and off-track action.
> 
> -Rich


We all would make allot of $ selling the moves of the stuff that go's on here.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

The 'other' site's down again...We miss you Rich. Come out and race with us man!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I was looking into coming racing this past Sunday, but ended up continuing with house remodeling stuff and then had to drive a friends ski boat in the afternoon. 

Doesn't sound like there is a nitro class anyways? 

If there is a night race in Ann Arbor this year that will probably be the only race I get in for the rest of the summer.

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Points to date*

Using one drop these are the totals to date & the qualifying line up for July 9. Three races finished, everyone listed here is still in the 'points' 
All the individual totals for each race is available for your viewing at the track... 
FYI: Top Qualifier for this week
TQ for Stock: Brett 
TQ for 19 Turn : Dwight 
TQ for Experimental : Carlos 
TQ or Formula one : Dish 


Stock Sedan 
Josh Short 201 
Chuck Hartmeyer 199 
Brett Kingsbury 198 
James Raupp 196 
Jason Powell 195 
Greg 190 
Steve Devine 188 
Carlos 186 
TBone 186
Ben Czinski 183 
-------------------------- 
Beau Kingsbury 180 
John Swider 180 
Brian Line 179 
Memo 178
OSD 175 
Corey McKenzie 174
Bill Luther 170
Brandon Lincoln 169
Darrell Scott 168 
Sweet Roll 165 
--------------------------- 
Tony White 164 
Mike Sheets 163
Roxy 162 
Justin Morgan 162 
Mike Valentine 157 
Bob Coleman 155 
Madison 152 
Ed Celkis 147 
Kevin Wolf 143 
Nick Discher 137 
-------------------------- 
Dustin Olds 90 
Mike Norton 87 
Noah 84 
Dustin Van Nest 80 
Frank Johnson 79 
Collin Vandamark 78 
Mike Roe 77 
Caro Short 77 
Lew Buko 75 
Stephanie Celkis 75 
----------------------------- 
Jeston Sheldon 74 
Brenden Hill 73 
Ty White 72 
John Stubbs 71 
Barb Bury 71 
Mike Sheldon 69 
Tom Frei 68 
Garrett Sheldon 66 
Sean Hansel 65 


19Turn 

Dish 198 
Dwight Alexander 198 
Kinwaldo 196 
Fred B 191 
Jason Powell 190 
Dustin Olds 189 
Brett K 189 
TBone 186 
Josh Short 185 
Noah 183 
----------------------------- 
OSD 183 
James Raupp 180 
John Swider 179 
Sean Hansel 171 
Memo 171 
Rocket 101 
Barry Z 99 
Mark Rodney 98 
Jon Ferman 94 
Tony White 89 


Experimental 

Carlos 200 
Kevin Marcy 198 
Brad Palmer 197 
Jeff Cook 194 
Ken Bates 194 
Tony White 192 
Mike Sheets 98 
Bill Luther 95 
Mike Roe 94 

Formula One 

Dish 202 
Fred B 199 
Carlos 197 
Brad Palmer 195 
Derek 194 
Ben Czinski 190 
Chris Warren 97 
Memo 95 
James Raupp 94 
Joe Gates 94 

FOR Carlos: 

Dish TQ 18/5:02.72 + 18/5:00.49 = 36/10:03.21 
Carlos 18/5:11.56 + 17/5:10.59 = 35/10:22.15 
Brad 17/5:19.83 + 17/5:14.40 = 34/10:34.23 
Fred 18/5:05.51 + 14/5:14.05 = 32/10:19.56 
Derek 18/5:11.80 + 12/3:33.44 = 30/ 8:45.24 
Ben 12/ 3:43.64 +17/5:28.44 = 29/ 8:72.08 
Joe Gates 2/ 0:20.11 + 4/2:33.09 = 6/ 2:53.20


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich........ We do run Nitro,there are some every week.... We run them in experimental with lipo and brush-less. If you came out I know we would have more nitro cars , so come on out man !!!! ( I also could use your help with Alycat ) So there are two reasons for you to race with us , what else do you need ???? I'll get it for you :thumbsup: . You are missing all the fun.


----------



## Memo (Sep 23, 2005)

To all fellow racers
I deeply regret my actions on this past sunday, I wish I had a rewind button.
Hope you all will accept my sincere apology.
I was out of line, an handled things very badly.
Memo


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

We all lose our heads on occasion Memo. The fact that you guys were able to shake and make up afterwards is what really matters. No real harm was done. Plus, you gave us a great deal of comedic material!

Tony


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

There is a Points race this Sunday! Open at 8, racing at 11 
Hope to Cya :thumbsup:


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Noah, I will swing by Lazer and pick up the face plate on sunday. Leslie, I doubt I will make any points races this year. I will try and make a few non points races though. Just too much stuff to get done on the weekends this year.... like the 9000 lbs of retaining wall sitting next to the garage that was delivered last week  See ya soon.

Randy


----------



## rcdude86 (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks memo for the that... Glad we could make up.. had fun at lazer this sunday... took second in the b main.. good day..


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Noah, do you race at CEFX on teusday's? If so I can meet you over there for the faceplate. I work at middlebelt and 96. Hurt my back saturday working outside and could not get out of bed sunday, missed work on monday, can finally walk today. Sorry dude.

Randy


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Randy, I just saw this today, I don't come over to hobbytalk all that much. If you want I can mail it to you. Just give me your address and I'll drop in the mail box. Or, I can give it to Tony or Dustin and they could do the swap for us at CEFX on Tuesday. I may be there, but I'm never sure.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Lazer Points as of July9*

Current Points Overall 

Because we drop 1 lowest race to set up the next qualifying board the line up varies on race day & will likely not be as listed below, that should even out after the next race. 

STOCK SEDAN 
Josh Short 96...101...100...100=. 397 
Chuck H 100...99.....99....92 = 390 
Brett K 100...94....98.....97.=. 389 
Steve D 95...93.....91....95 = 374 
Carlos 88...92....94.....98.= 372 
T Bone 81....90...96....91 = 358 
Brian Line 91....86...88....89..= 354 
John Swider 82...96....84....90..= 352 
Bill Luther 85...85....82....86..= 338 
Sweet Roll 78...75....87....84..= 324 
__________________________________ 
Roxy 77...74...85.....85 = 321 
Tony White 70...78...86.....87..= 321 
James Raupp 98...95...98.....0 = 291 
Jason P 97...98....95....0 = 290 
Greg J 93...97....93....0 = 283 
Ben Czinski 94.... 0...89...94 = 277 
Corey McK 0....82...92...93 = 267 
Beau K 92....88...83... 0 = 263 
Justin Morgan 0....72...90...100 = 262 
Memo 89...89..80... 0 = 258 
__________________________________ 
OSD 84...91...0....74 = 249 
Darrell Scott 87...81...0....81= 249 
Bob Coleman 79...76....0....78 = 233 
Ed Celkis 0...73...74...83 = 230 
Mike V 76...66...81....0 = 223 
Madison 73...70...79....0 = 222 
Kevin Wolf 67..67...76....0 = 210 
Brandon L 86..83....0.....0 = 169 
Mike Norton 0..87....0.....82 = 169 
Frank Johnson 0..79....0.....88 = 167 
___________________________________ 
Mike Sheets 83..80...0..... 0 = 163 
Barb Bury 0...71...0....80 = 151 
Steph C 0... 0...75...75 = 150 
Brenden Hill 0....0....73...77 = 150 
Nick Discher 68..69....0.....0 = 137 


19 TURN 

Kinwaldo 100....98....96....99 = 393 
Fred B 96....94....95....95 = 380 
Josh Short 92...92....93....97 = 374 
Dustin Olds 97...90....92....94 = 373 
TBone 91...95....91....91 = 368 
Noah 93...88....90....89 = 360 
John Swider 90...89....88....90 = 357 
Dwight A 0...97...101...101 = 299 
Dish 99..99....97.... 0 = 295 
Brett K 98..91.... 0 .....96 = 285 
_________________________________ 
OSD 96...87....0......88 = 271 
Barry Z 0....0....99......98 = 197 
Rocket 0...101...0......93 = 194 
Jason P 0....96...94..... 0 = 190 
James Raupp 0...93....87.... 0 = 180 
Sean Hansel 0...86 ...85.....0 = 171 
Memo 0..85....86......0 = 171 


Experimental 

Carlos ......99....97...101...98 = 395 
Brad P.......98...92.....99...99 = 388 
Kevin M.....97...101.... 0..101 = 299 
Jeff Cook..101... 93.....0....0 = 194 
Ken Bates.. 95....99.....0....0 = 194 
Tony W ...96.....96.....0....0 = 192 


Formula One 

Fred B......100.....99....97....100 = 396 
Carlos .......96.....98....99.....98 = 391 
Brad P........97.....96....98....100 = 391 
Dish .......100....101...101... 0 = 302 
Derek.........98.....0 .....96.....96 = 290 
Ben C.........0......95.....95.....97 = 287 

July 9 Formula one (for Carlos) 

1) Brad P... 17/5:05.31 + 17/5:05.94 = 34/ 10:11.25 
2) Fred .... 18/5:11.53 + 16/5:07.57 = 34/10:19.10 TQ 
3)Carlos... 14/4:00.86 + 16/5:13.20 = 30/ 9:14.06 
4)Ben ..... 16/5:10.52 + 11/3:52.46 = 27/ 8:62.98 
5)Derek.... 7/ 1:50.73 + 18/ 5:13.45 = 25/ 6:64.18


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*July 30 qualifying line up*

Qualifying Line up for July 30 Lowest race removed 

STOCK SEDAN 

1-Josh 
2-Chuck 
3-Brett 
4- James Raupp 
5-Jason Powell 
6-Carlos 
7-Steve 
8- Greg 
9- TBone 
10-Ben Czinski 
-------------------- 
11-John Swider 
12-Brian Line 
13-Corey McKenzie 
14-Beau Kingsbury 
15-Justin Morgan 
16-Memo 
17-Bill Luther 
18-Tony White 
19-Sweet Roll 
20-OSD 
---------------------- 
21-Darrell Scott 
22-Roxy 
23-Bob Coleman 
24-Ed Celkis 
25-Mike Valentine 
26-Madison 
27-Kevin Wolf 
28-Brandon Lincoln 
29- Mike Norton 
30-Frank Johnson 
----------------------- 
31- Mike Sheets 
32-Barb Bury 
33-Stephanine Celkis 
34-Brendon Hill 
35-Nick Discher 

19 TURN 

1-Dwight 
2-Kinwaldo 
3- Dish 
4-Fred 
5- Brett 
6-Dustin 
7-Josh Short 
8-TBone 
9-Noah 
10-OSD 
------------------ 
11-John Swider 
12-Barry Z 
13-Rocket 
14-Jason Powell 
15-James Raupp 
16-Sean Hansel 
17-Memo 

EXPERIMENTAL 

1-Kevin Marcy 
2-Carlos 
3-Brad Palmer 
4-Jeff Cook 
5-Ken Bates 
6-Tony White 

FORMULA ONE 

1-Dish 
2-Fred 
3-Carlos 
4-Brad P 
5-Derek 
6-Ben Czinski


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm gonna try and make it out on the 30th, so if anyone else has a nitro car, hope you can race it that day. 

-Rich


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey guys check this out if your interested, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152237 

-Monti-


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> I'm gonna try and make it out on the 30th, so if anyone else has a nitro car, hope you can race it that day.
> 
> -Rich


We are going to have a who can beat Rich in Nitro at the 30th race ( very cool) That should be fun.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm sure plenty folks will be beating me.  I should be there this coming Sunday. I mistakenly thought this Sunday was the 30th and the points race so I had made my plans around that info. Oops! I'll have to see about the real July 30th. I should buy a calendar.

-Rich


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice to see Rich made it out 
another awesome day at the speedway 
see ya next week


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Rich you left your fuel bottle...

What a beautiful day for July :thumbsup: Next Sunday is a Points race, I hope the weather is as nice as today. Thanks to everyone who came out today...


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

No thanks needed Leslie. Thank YOU for providing such a great place to race and spend some time in a real family atmosphere.

Russ, I'm kickin your butt at the next non-points race...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

OK Tony Bring what ya got :tongue: You are just making me faster (LOL)
It was nice to have Rich come out and have some fun with us.
Next weeks points race should be very interesting.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Glad I could make it out! Was a fun day and the weather was pretty much perfect. Traction is great with the rubber tires - even without any track treatment.

Fun layout, too! Hopefully even more nitro folks will be out next week. I have a few more things to try to take the fight to Fred. 

Funai - thanks, glad I could make it out, too. not sure I know who you are? 

Leslie/Russ/Greg - Had a very fun day as usual. No prob on the gas bottle, I'll pick it up next week.

Russ/Greg - I downloaded Alycat this morning and I think I figured the new version out. Not sure if the version I downloaded is the same as what you have - I have version 9.0.1.114.

I think the best thing is to uninstall what you have and let me reinstall it (just make sure to have a copy of your registration key)? When I installed and ran the version I have, it looked a bit different from what is on your computer. Do you have a CD-ROM drive in the scoring computer?

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich... Yes the scoring computer has a CD-ROM drive. The version of Alycat we have now is 8.4, We upgraded / purchase it on April 13,2006. I'M not sure what I have to do to get 9.0. 
I have the registration key # and installation information. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

When did Lazer first purchase Alycat?

-Rich


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Rich, 
I will be there for F1 and nitro. If the planets align, you might even race against your old car as I have aquired it from Dish. I am changing a few things around and am waitning on some parts to come in so I am not sure which chassis I will be running yet


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That'd be cool! Man, I can never get away from my old cars - r/c and full-size. LOL. I saw my 1:1 car I had when I graduated from UM (Toyota MR2) on campus a year ago when I was walking around downtown AA. I graduated back in '95!

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

For the nitro guys,

I don't know what's been up for the last couple of weeks but foams aren't working. It's not a spray or no spray thing it's just the way it is. I would recommend a harder rubber tire (Sorex 40's or RP36 premounts). The tires are lasting fine so there aren't any wear issues with the rubber.

FB


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> When did Lazer first purchase Alycat?
> 
> -Rich


April 13,2006 We upgraded from 8.0 to 8.4 & registered with Alycat. PM sent.
Thank you again and will take your advice.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*7th annual Night Race*

A lot of people have been asking about the Night Race.
This is what I have so far.

Unfortunately because of his Work and Family obligations, I am in the process of buying Carlos out of RC Product Designs. 

That being said, any who have asked him about the Night Race now understand why he has had no answers to your questions.

I am shooting for Saturday September 23rd at the same location as last year with a September 30th Rain date.

I have contacted the management of the facility and are waiting for approval to make the announcement "Official". 

As soon as I know more I will post a Night race thread. 
The format will be the same as last year. 
Track build begins at noon. 
Racing starts about 3pm.
Three qualifiers and a Main.
Two qualifiers and a break for dinner.
The last qualifier and the Mains under the lights.
There will be a "LIGHTS OUT" concourse event to let you strut your stuff!! The winner will be decided by audience appreciation and applause and awarded a his or her choice of a free race day at Washtenaw RC Raceway OR a Free Race day at the Night Race. 

That is it for now. 
I will also be pursueing alternative sites just in case there is a problem with the day care site.

Dan


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I will not be spraying the track this week. The traction has been pretty good with out it and before race practice is alot better without it. It just takes to long to dry even with Alcohol added. 
See you all Sunday for the 5th points. :hat:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok, what the hell just happened to www.rcracingextreme.com? Anyone know of anywhere else that Nate's registered so we can get him to fix it?


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

hey tony, try it again, im on there now with no issuses.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

just tryed wont let me log in 

went under member list says there is 50 members not sure


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

ya it wouldnt let me log in. i clicked on the on road forum said latest post was Jun. 21.

uhh?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, Nate was moving the redline tracks site to the same server and accidentally copied over the rcracingextreme database... He's trying to get it all back together now.. I hope we get the last month's worth of trash talk back...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I've got 2 questions about this weekend's race (one serious, one not-so-much):

1 - How bad is traffic likely to be due to the IRL race at MIS? (I drive right past it.) Do I need to allow more time or take a different route?

2 - Will this week's track layout have a straightaway? Or should I leave the mild motor in the car? :devil:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

1.) MIS traffic gets nuts so I'd definitely allow yourself a little more time on the way..

2.) There isn't exactly a long straight, but there are very mild kinks that allow you to really maintain your speed. Dwight ran a 12.0 lap time in 19T last sunday if that gives you an idea...

Tony


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

It's just an IRL race so don't go too far out of your way. I lived in Brooklyn for two years, there are less people in town during an IRL race than on a regular summer weekend.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Qualifying Line up for July 30 Lowest race removed 

STOCK SEDAN 

1-Josh 
2-Chuck 
3-Brett 
4- James Raupp 
5-Jason Powell 
6-Carlos 
7-Steve 
8- Greg 
9- TBone 
10-Ben Czinski 
-------------------- 
11-John Swider 
12-Brian Line 
13-Corey McKenzie 
14-Beau Kingsbury 
15-Justin Morgan 
16-Memo 
17-Bill Luther 
18-Tony White 
19-Sweet Roll 
20-OSD 
---------------------- 
21-Darrell Scott 
22-Roxy 
23-Bob Coleman 
24-Ed Celkis 
25-Mike Valentine 
26-Madison 
27-Kevin Wolf 
28-Brandon Lincoln 
29- Mike Norton 
30-Frank Johnson 
----------------------- 
31- Mike Sheets 
32-Barb Bury 
33-Stephanine Celkis 
34-Brendon Hill 
35-Nick Discher 

19 TURN 

1-Dwight 
2-Kinwaldo 
3- Dish 
4-Fred 
5- Brett 
6-Dustin 
7-Josh Short 
8-TBone 
9-Noah 
10-OSD 
------------------ 
11-John Swider 
12-Barry Z 
13-Rocket 
14-Jason Powell 
15-James Raupp 
16-Sean Hansel 
17-Memo 

EXPERIMENTAL 

1-Kevin Marcy 
2-Carlos 
3-Brad Palmer 
4-Jeff Cook 
5-Ken Bates 
6-Tony White 

FORMULA ONE 

1-Dish 
2-Fred 
3-Carlos 
4-Brad P 
5-Derek 
6-Ben Czinski


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Will this order change based on attendence?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah Bob. Swider and B-Line will be bumped up to heat 1 since Terry and Brett aren't going to be there this week. You will then be 1st in heat 3. Which means Roxy is going to be in my heat and trying to take me out so I don't slip ahead in the pointless points battle between us...


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Carlos also has another event to attend tomorrow, so he will use a drop...and since Brett is not going to be here, neither will Beau
so it moves you up even more Bob


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

kevinm said:


> I've got 2 questions about this weekend's race (one serious, one not-so-much):
> 
> 1 - How bad is traffic likely to be due to the IRL race at MIS? (I drive right past it.) Do I need to allow more time or take a different route?
> 
> 2 - Will this week's track layout have a straightaway? Or should I leave the mild motor in the car? :devil:


 :wave: Ken was using a brush-less last week and it did not look like he could hammer it very much. Carlos was using 17 turn and Li-Po with better luck so you be the judge. I am not sure what brush-less Ken was running.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Ken was only running the 4300 Russ. Same as a decent 19T. It wasn't that he couldn't hammer it too much, but there wasn't much hammering to be done... 

Now Fred on the other hand.. His V One RRR was ridiculously fast and he only had to lift for a split second in the kink on the back straight.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

kevinm said:


> I've got 2 questions about this weekend's race (one serious, one not-so-much):
> 
> 1 - How bad is traffic likely to be due to the IRL race at MIS? (I drive right past it.) Do I need to allow more time or take a different route?
> 
> 2 - Will this week's track layout have a straightaway? Or should I leave the mild motor in the car? :devil:


Kevin,

I am sure both people that are going to the IRL race will not be a problem.

Ted


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Good one Ted..

One of them will be Carlos..


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Now Ted, play nice ...  


Anyway, the race doesn't start until 3:30, so I doubt if traffic will be a problem 6 hours before then.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I just found out my grandmother is in the hospital and they don't think she is going to make it past tomorrow or Monday. So, I have to head down to Indianapolis in the morning which means no race for me tomorrow anymore.  

Greg, can you save two of those Duratrax Ice stands for me? If Fred has enough cash on himself see if he wouldn't mind paying for them and then I'll get them from him and pay him back. I tried calling his cell tonight but he must be out partying hard and out of cell-phone range.

-Rich


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Rich, best of luck with your grandmother. I lost my grandmother april of last year and I was lucky in that I was able to be there with her in the last days. Family always comes first. You'll be in my prayers sir.

Tony


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your Grandma Rich, we will keep you and your family in our prayers.

I will have Greg give Fred 2 of the stands


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't know about you guys but I love this layout :



BTW the track looks sweeeet

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi,

Thanks for the kind thoughts. I got back from Indianpolis tonight. Just the daughters and sons are with her now until she passes. 

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Points update*

Here is the line up for the next race, Aug 13, lowest drop removed 

Stock Sedan 
Josh Short 402 
Chuck H 390 
Brett K 389 
Jason Powell 389 
James Raupp 388 
Greg J 381 
Steve Devine 378 
Carlos 372 
Ben C 369 
John Swider 364 
---------------------- 
Corey McK 360 
T Bone 358 
Justin M 358 
Brian Line 354 
Memo 348 
Tony W 342 
Bill Luther 338 
Roxy 336 
Sweet Roll 335 
Bob Coleman 321 
---------------------- 
Ed Celkis 317 
Madison 303 
Kevin Wolf 287 
Beau K 263 
Frank J 250 
OSD 249 
Darrell Scott 249 
Mike Sheets 247 
Barb Bury 236 
Mike V 223 
---------------------- 


19 T 
Dwight 399 
Kinwaldo 395 
Dish 391 
Fred B 383 
Josh Short 381 
Dustin O 378 
T Bone 368 
Noah 364 
John Swider 363 
Brett K 285 
Jason Powell 283 
OSD 271 


F1 
Dish 402 
Fred B 399 
Brad P 393 
Carlos 391 
Derek 387 
Ben C 287 

(Results from F1- 7/30 for Carlos) 
Dish 23/5:00.55 
Fred 23/5:01.83 
Brad 22/5:09.81 
Derek 10/2:20.73 

Experimental 
Kevin Marcy 398 
Brad P 396 
Carlos 395


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

xrayrc said:


> I don't know about you guys but I love this layout :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pic Peter... Nice job.
We will be running one more points race on this lay-out. The August 13 race , see you then 
Russ


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

How many people are planning to show up for Experimental Class this weekend? I'd rather not drive 2-1/2 hours for a 2 car race.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll be there this weekend to race nitro and I know Fred will be racing nitro. If there are not enough folks for either nitro or experimental, they could combine the two classes.

Last time I was out (a few weeks ago) there were 5 of us racing nitro TC.

-Rich


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Rich - Every time I've been there it's been a combined class, so no problem. As long as you don't mind getting beat by a quiet car... :devil:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Night Race flyers*

Carlos is supposed to bring the Night Race flyers with him tomorrow.
Please let me know if he does not... and I will get some there asap.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Dan, Carlos was here bright & early this morning with flyers in hand. I passed them out then left the balance of them out for anyone who wanted more...we will continue to pass them out at the rest of the races this season:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Points update for the 8/27 race*

One drop removed: 

Stock Sedan 

1. Josh Short 500 
2. Brett K 488 
3. Chuck 487 
4. Jason P 485 
5. Greg 474 
6. Steve D 469 
7. Justin M 459 
8. Corey Mc 454 
9. John Swider 446 
10.Carlos 445 
------------------------ 
11.Brian Line 443 
12. Tony White 430 
13. Bill Luther 425 
14. Roxy 417 
15 Sweet Roll 415
16. Bob Coleman 400 
17. Ed Celiks 399 
18. James Raupp 388 
19. Madison 380 
20. Ben Czinski 369 
-------------------
21. Kevin Wolf 362 
22. T Bone 358 
23. Beau K 353 
24. Memo 348 
25. Mike Sheets 339 
26. Frank Johnson 334 
27. Barb Bury 321 
28. Mike V. 306 


19 Turn 
Dwight 500 
Kinwaldo 493 
Dish 488 
Fred 482 
Josh 475 
Dustin 473 
Noah 457 
John Swider 451 
Jason Powell 379 
TBone 368 


Experimental 

Kevin Marcy 496 
Carlos 494 
Brad P 488 

Formula One 

Dish 502
Fred 499
Brad P 490 
Carlos 489 
Derek 483 

8/13 totals for Carlos 
Fred 23/5:15.30 + 23/5:12.56 = 46/10:27.86 
Dish (TQ) 23/5:03.86 + 22/5:06.69 = 45/10:10.55 
Carlos 22/5:06.20 + 22/5:02.50 = 44/10:08.70 
Brad 18/5:24.52 + 19/5:05.71 = 37/10:30.23 
Derek 5/3:37.59 + 22/504.71 = 27/ 8:42.30
_________________


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The last lay-out of the season is down and we have been testing on it. The car set up is not the same on this one. Dwight figured it out after some experimenting. It didn't take him very long.  Man He is really good :thumbsup:


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

is he paying rent yet ? lol


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL ....NO... He still go's home to sleep some times  It's no fun practicing by myself so I am glad to have him come out. I have learned alot from him, I think everybody has.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

hes supposed to bring me out next week to practice and work on my set-up also he better call me


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Only 2 more points races and 1 club race left


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

and then we invest in a big ez-up for some fall and winter racing


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The Weather Channel's guess for tomorrow isn't very optimistic. Have any of the local weather guessers said anything different?


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Just rain for tomorrow morning (70% chance of rain) until noon. Then partly cloudy in the afternoon with 0% chance of rain from 1:00 pm on.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Kevin I will post here at 6:15 am or so. Toledo weather (which is usually us) says rain tonite, dry tomorrow with just a chance but various weather outlets are giving different reports, some more rain than others. Guess Radar is the best thing to be looking at?? I will keep ya posted


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its lightly raining right now but I guess we are going to go out there and hope for the best. Radar shows a clearing later & hopefully we can get the race in.........


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks for the update. I don't think I'll take a chance on this one. I'll see you in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We had a good showing of diehard race fans despite the weather, some did run but we called the Points race and it has been rescheduled for Sept 17. SOOOOO, now we will have a club race next weekend and 2 back to back Points races. 
Sept 10 and the last race on Sept 17. The Sept 17 race will be a rain or shine race where we will have trophies, prizes & food. 

Mark those dates .......see ya


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Will there be a most improved trophy also 
for the driver that did so


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Dish - I can't remember where you said you purchased that blue battery strapping tape from?

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

funai said:


> Will there be a most improved trophy also
> for the driver that did so


I have wanted to do that for years. I can think of at lest 15 drivers that I would like to give that to this year. Not everybody knows how much each driver has improved. Some have just started this year, some have been struggling for many years.


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

I would say, judge the most improved by how much they improved from the start of the race season at Lazer.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Just a suggestion, 
You could let all the racers vote on it... Put the name of the racers they feel has had the most progress over the season.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Put The Name In A Bucket And Who Ever Has Most Votes Wins Everyone Votes For Some One Else 

And They Get The Most Improved Trophy For That Given Year


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Even though I'd like to get that award myself, I'd have to vote for Scott or Roxy.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

scottwk1 said:


> I would say, judge the most improved by how much they improved from the start of the race season at Lazer.


Scottwk1 is right :thumbsup: It's the only way to be fair and not make a popularity contest out of it.
Like I said before not everybody knows how much each driver has improved so voting is not fair in this situation. 
I also know Dan can tell you that voting only works in certain situations


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

If it was explained to all to not be a popularity contest I think it can be fair 
I think there are lots of people that deserve it but 3 stick out and not in any order 
madison
mike v
kevin wolf
all 3 are very polite and willing to listen and always are responable for there actions on the track and even off the track show awesome skills of helping and asking questions and just all in all most improved 

we have a solid family type racing atomsphere at lazer and many more people could win this but wait WHY DOES THERE ONLY HAVE TO BE ONE WINNER GIVE IT TO AS MANY AS DESERVE IT


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone.. There are a lot of people who I have seen improve since I started there mid season. Madison and Roxy are two that come to mind right away. Even some of the veterans have gotten better too. I know I wouldn't want to be wearing the shoes when it comes to picking the most improved.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I have given this much thought  Bob has brought up other aspect's that need to be considered. Doing it buy #'s of laps only may not work and giving the awards to as many as deserve them also is a good way to do it. I have wanted to do something like this for many years and with help from everybody maybe we can. Now I need to know how you think we should pick the most improved drivers.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Look at the race results and finishing position in each race and see who has moved up the most throught the whole season. That way you can quantify the improvement and take popularity, favoritism and personalities OUT of the equation. No voting needed. Most improved driver performance should be based on the numbers.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Greg - there are some folks at CEFX that saw the acrylic stand you make on my ICE charger and want to purchase some. Would you be able to get some up to CEFX for this weekend? Dunno if anyone near you is coming up for the IIC warm-up race Josh is holding this weekend?

-Rich


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Russ, maybe this is something to be brought up at the next points race. get a little discussion going during the morning (but not long enough to hold up racing). Just my 2cents...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We will be doing that also Scott, we have time to work on this. 
I know Bob is going to play a big part in this ............ right Bob ???


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> Greg - there are some folks at CEFX that saw the acrylic stand you make on my ICE charger and want to purchase some. Would you be able to get some up to CEFX for this weekend? Dunno if anyone near you is coming up for the IIC warm-up race Josh is holding this weekend?
> 
> -Rich


I'm sure I can make arrangements. 
I also have stands for the new Trinity DPD discharger. I have made two so far, not sure when I will have more for sale. I have to take care of the guys that have asked already at Lazer. 
Thanks Rich


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Im Thinking About The Ways To Make It Work


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob keep in mind that I think it is harder to go from 21 to 22 laps and 22 to 23 and even harder from 23 to 24 and 24 to 25 and so on. But that might be complicating it to much??? All points races are posted but we have not keept the club race laps. I will supply as many awards as you think appropriate.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Russ, do I get the award for showing up the fewest times? :tongue: 

Randy


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL Sure Randy but I cant give it to you because you have to come out to get it. Did you get all that dirt moved yet ?? How is your back?? Better I hope.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Russ, the back is better. Man I never hurt so bad  All the dirt is moved, the retaining wall is up and the landscaping done......unfortunatley so is summer pretty much. How many weekends are you still going to be open? Randy


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We only have 3 more races so their is still time for you to make it out.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

2 More Races Then It Is Time For Some Rug


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

The last Points race is Sept 17 and it is a Rain or Shine event. Of course we always hope for a good racing day but because we are having prizes food and trophies, we will hold the event either way. 

For any of you who have raced in the Points Series, you are entitled to one ticket for each race you attended. Each item will have a seperate container for each prize so you can select what item you want to take a chance on. IF for some reason you cannot attend the last race and are interested in having your tickets placed for you, please PM me with your name & selection. 

These are the prizes: 

Hakko Soldering station 
Intergy Alignment set up with case 
Novak Smart Tray- Second Edition 
AMB Personal Transponder 
GTX Esc Speed controller 
Trinity Dyna Pro-DPD
Checkpoint Money Motor/ Epic X Pro Stock 
One Mystery Prize









There will also be some very nice door prizes but you must be present to win those.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

If anyone is looking for a Xray T 2 I have one I want to trade. I have lots of parts. I am looking for a 415 MSX with the 2 diffs and the battery strap not tape. And parts pretty close to equal what I have. Or a Cyclone the same way. You can call me or post on here. My number is 517-490-0027. 

Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Points Standings*

This is the line up for the final race next Sunday, one drop removed: 


Stock Sedan 

Josh Short 598 
Chuck H 586 
Jason P 577 
Greg J 569 
Steve D 560 
Justin M 560 
Carlos 541 
John Swider 537 
Brian Line 536 
Tony W 524 
Roxy 496 
Sweet Roll 490 
Ed Celkis 489 
Brett K 488 
Bob C 485 
James R 485 
Madison 468 
Corey Mc 454 
Kevin W 439 
Memo 437 
Bill Luther 425 
Frank J 418 
Barb Bury 407 
Mike V 389 


19 Turn Sedan 

Dwight 601 
Kinwaldo 591 
Dish 587 
Fred 576 
Josh Short 572 
Dustin O 563 
Noah 551 
John Swider 543 
Jason P 475 

Experimental 

Kevin Marcy 597 
Carlos 494 
Brad P 488 


Formula One 

Dish 602 
Fred 599 
Carlos 587 
Brad P 586 
Derek 483 

For Carlos: 
Dish 25/5:09.18 + 26/5:12.37 = 51/10:21.55 

Fred TQ 25/5:00.28 + 25/5:12.94= 50/10:13.22 

Carlos 25/5:07.61 + 24/5:07.35= 49/10:14.96


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We want to thank you all again for racing with us, all your kind words and the gifts !! 

First off: The winners of the Points Prizes 

Hakko Solder Station - Fred B 
Personal Transponder- Madison 
Intergy alignment set- Kevin Marcy 
Gtx Esc - Barb Bury 
DPD- Brett Kingsbury 
Motors- Carlos 
Novak Smart Tray SE- Brad Palmer 
Year of FREE Lazer Racing- Mike Valentine 

We had many nice door prizes with a big thanks going to: 

Dirtburners - Motor 
DnA Racing- Paint Job 
Gearhead Warpaint- Painted body 
Novak - Tee shirts/ Battery Bars/Banners 
Splat Graphics- Paint Job 
Surreal Designs & Greg Johnson- Pit Board 
Washtenaw Raceway- 2 Free Race days & One FREE season of racing 
Bill Luther- Knife 
......and Riders who gave us a whole slew of prizes!! 

Also a big thanks to Riders for providing us with parts all year & Chuck for selling them! 

Thanks also to everyone who brought food yesterday, the meal was delicious!!! 

Audra Coleman- Tamales/Relish Tray 
Stepahnie- Meatballs 
Barb- 2 Fruit Compotes 
Roxy (and Steve  ) Beans 
Scott- Cookies 
Caro Short- Raspberry Pie 
Pam Alexander- Tuna Salad 
Stacy Discher- Potato Salad 
Jill Hartmeyer- Macaroni Pasta Salad 
Kimberly- Oriental Noodle Salad & Tarts 
Madison- Hawaiian Salad 
....and thank you Kim for picking up the chicken 

Thank you to Noah for designing & arranging for the graphic work for the trophies!! 

A big thumbs up to Dwight for putting his personal touch everyones car! :thumbsup: 

I deeply appreciate Justin, Roxy and Madison sweeping the barn  
And a BIG BIG hug to Madison for being my "go for" girl 

Last but certainly not least, a BIG thank you to Greg for all you do for us. 

We are happy to have so many new people become part of the Lazer family.......Ed & Steph, Kevin, Tony, Dwight, Justin, Corey and Collin, Bill, Mike and Scott. And of course, we wouldn't even be racing if it wasn't for the support all our old friends 

I hope I didn't forget anyone or anything but if I did, it was not intentional 

I will post all the point totals later today. 

Thank you for a great season!!!!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Final Results for 2006*

Tony, Kevin and Ed rec'd awards for the Most Improved for the season.
Honorable mention went to Bob Coleman, Roxy, Madison and Sweet Roll. Congratulations to all of them, keep up the good work!!

Here are the final results for the season:

Stock Sedan

1. Josh Short 598
2. Chuck 590
3. Justin 589
-----------
4. James R 580
5. Jason P 579
6. Greg 569
7. Carlos 567
8. Steve 560
9. John Swider 552
10.Brian L 542
11.Corey 542
12.Tony White 537
13.Memo 518
14.Bill Luther 511
15.Roxy 501
16.Ed C 499
17.Frank J 497
18.Sweet Roll 493
19.Barb Bury 492
20.Bob C 489
21.Brett K 488
22.Madison 488
23.Mike V 476
24.Kevin W 447
25.Ben C 369
26.TBone 358
27.Beau K 353
28.Mike Sheets 339
29.Scott K 334
30.Nick D 297
31.OSD 249
32.Darrell S 249
33.Brenden H 228
34.John Stubbs 226
35.B. Lincoln 169
36.Mike Norton 169
37.Steph C 150
38.Derek 96
39.Peter S 95
40.Dustin 90
41.Noah 84
42.Q Coleman 82
43.Russ J 81
44.Dustin VN 80
45.Kevin M 80
46.Scott B 79
47.Collin V 78
48.Mike Roe 77
49.Caro Short 77
50.Marty O 76
51.Lew Buko 75
52.J. Sheldon 74
53.Ty White 72
54.M Sheldon 69
55.Tom Frei 68
56.G.Sheldon 66
57.Sean Hansel 65


19Turn Sedan

1. Dwight A 605
2. Chuck H 591
3. Dish 590
------------
4. Josh Short 578
5. Fred B 576
6. Jason P 571
7. Dustin O 565
8. Noah 559
9. John Swider 550
10. TBone 368
11. Brett K 285
12. OSD 271
13. Barry Z 197
14. Rocket 194
15. James R 180
16. Sean Hansel 171
17. Memo 171
18. Mark Rodney 98
19. Mike Sheets 95
20. Jon Ferman 94
21. Peter S 92
22. Steve 91
23. Tony W 89
24. Mike V 89


Formula One

1. Dish 602
2. Fred B 599
3. Carlos 589
-----------
4. Brad P 586
5. Derek 581
6. Ben C 287
7. Chris W 97
8. Memo 95
9. James R 94
10. Joe Gates 94


Experimental

1. Kevin Marcy 601
2. Carlos 494
3. Brad P 488
4. Ken B 292
5. Jeff Cook 194
6. Tony W 192
7. Fred B  101
8. Jake O 99
9. Russ J 99
10.Mike Sheets 98
11.Rich Chang 97
12.Bill Luther 95
13.Mike Roe 94


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

could someone post the rules for the f103gt class for next year would like to run so need info 

thanks


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

We really haven't decided on the rules completely.

The first suggestions have been:

1) Premount rubber tires
2)One motor allowed (19 or stock depending on what works)
3)Prebuilt stick packs buy your own any brand.
4)I personally would like to see only Tamiya hop-ups with the exception of maybe the spur gear.

We'll probably start a new thread soon. Might even run them indoors (CEFX) on foams.

The cars are $140 or so on line with the new body.

FB


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred,
Please post a link to this chassis so I can see it.
Thanks
Dan





Fred B said:


> We really haven't decided on the rules completely.
> 
> The first suggestions have been:
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Congrats to all for the LAZER Season!*

I have followed all your racing and point standings all season.
Congrats to all for what read like a sucessful and fun season.
Hope you all come out and join the fun at the Say Goodbye to Summer Night Race this Saturday.
I have to say that I missed racing with you all this summer. I look forward to a fun winter at Washtenaw and getting back into racing at LAZER next summer.
Dan


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Found the kit on rcmart.com for $114 with the body.

The TamiyaUSA site has pics of the car and body. Search for F103GT.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

rcmushroom has them with out body 89.00


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

For those of you who didnt know, we have a thread going for this over on rcextreme. Personally I would keep foam tires out of the equation, but then again I will probably not be running at CEFX that much if at all this winter. I know that there are a few of us talking about running these at Larrys. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------

